
Clutch, the Open-Source Platform for Infrastructure Tooling from Lyft - ishcheklein
https://eng.lyft.com/announcing-clutch-the-open-source-platform-for-infrastructure-tooling-143d00de9713
======
tarun_anand
This is very interesting. Is there a plugin model for tools not covered or
tools that come up in the future?

Is it strongly tied to AWS or is that abstracted away?

------
thundergolfer
Can Terraform work alongside this?

